# Substitute for Pecan



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I will be making some pieces to match pecan furniture. Pecan isn't readily available in my area. Is there another wood that I can use and stain to look like pecan?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> I will be making some pieces to match pecan furniture. Pecan isn't readily available in my area. Is there another wood that I can use and stain to look like pecan?


Hickory is a close cousin to pecan. Probably equally hard to get in quantity.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I will be making some pieces to match pecan furniture. Pecan isn't readily available in my area. Is there another wood that I can use and stain to look like pecan?


hickory is about as close as you can get to Pecan...
keep in mind there are 6 or 7 different Hickories and one of them should get very close...
look to Pignut Hickory 1st... pignut is often referred to as pecan.
It is very light even in the heartwood and is often referred to as pecan.

Usually hickory and pecan isn't separated at the mills because they both fall into the same species....


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

you might try Woodcraft. They have a pretty good selection or would probably order what you require.


----------

